# Connecting Mixer To Powered Speaker



## El Kabong (Feb 7, 2011)

Noob question here. I'm debating between buying an acoustic amp with mic inputs vs using a Behringer Xenyx 1204FX mixer (I know, cheap junk) I already own and just adding a powered speaker for jams, open mics, and other unpaid gigs. I play an electric acoustic guitar and sing, and may want to have another instrument be able to plug in at times. I am trying to experiment with the mixer/PA idea by just exploring various connections and configurations with my Fender Superchamp guitar amp, before going out and buying an active speaker. I know the sound will be crap, but just trying to get an idea of how the set-up will work. The mixer has only two possible outputs from what I understand, the main outs are L/R XLR connectors, and the only 1/4" outs (besides the alt 3-4 outputs and the aux sends) are control room outs (which I don't think would be proper for main speakers when using this as a PA system, or would it?). I don't yet have any extra XLR cables besides the one on my mic, and obviously the input on the superchamp is 1/4" mono. I tried plugging a 1/4" cable from the control out L jack of the mixer to the input on the amp but got nothing but wild feedback even at low volume. I'm new to the world of microphones and live sound, can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong or give me some direction? I think most powered speakers have 1/4" and XLR inputs, but they are single (mono) so would I just go out and buy another XLR cable to connect the L main out from the mixer to the powered speaker and play with levels and positioning until feedback is gone, or am I missing something else? Would the control room (monitor) output and a simple 1/4" cable accomplish the same as the main outs/XLR?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

> which I don't think would be proper for main speakers when using this as a PA system, or would it?


They wouldn't be proper -- the XLRs help keep noise on the line down. You're sending a relatively low power signal to the powered monitors to amplify so the ability for noise to destroy it is high. You want to use balanced connections (in this case over XLR) to guard against noise as much as you possibly can.



> I tried plugging a 1/4" cable from the control out L jack of the mixer to the input on the amp but got nothing but wild feedback even at low volume.


Impedance mis-matching is going to kill you here. That amp is meant to match the impedance of a guitar's pickups, not your mixing desk. I wouldn't do this.



> so would I just go out and buy another XLR cable to connect the L main out from the mixer to the powered speaker and play with levels and positioning until feedback is gone, or am I missing something else?


You're not missing anything. You pan every input on the board to the left, you connect the left main XLR output to a powered speaker. You turn on the mixer. You turn on the speaker. You set the speaker volume to something nominal, and you roll up the left main fader until it's at the volume you need it to be at. Feedback can be controlled with volume and with mic positioning. I'll let one of the live sound guys answer how to best do that.



> Would the control room (monitor) output and a simple 1/4" cable accomplish the same as the main outs/XLR?


It would but you would lose the noise rejection you get from a balanced audio cable connection. And that's important.


----------



## El Kabong (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks! You've been very helpful, and I appreciate the thorough and clear response.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I just had a look at the manual for your mixer.
You have 2 choices for your output signal.
ONE is the XLR outs controled by the master L/R faders.
The OTHER output is the ALT 3-4 unbalanced (guitar cable) output.
This output is controlled by the ALT 3-4 faders on the front panel.

The idea here is to use the MAster (XLR) for your mains and the ALT 3-4 for the monitor signal.
But thats just the intention...you can do whatever you like and if you want to use the ALT3-4 for your mains,
all you have to do is to assign your channels to the ALT 3-4 outputs using the MUTE switch.
Thats how you do it from the manual....the correct use of that MUTE /ASSIGN switch is something for you to look up.
This ALT 3-4 output can be run into anything thats powered and takes a 1/4 " (guitar cable) input.

Good luck and have fun learning....


----------

